# Disney Snow Globe Collections



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I've gathered a collection of about 10 big disney snow globes over the years and 5 small ones. 

If I had to pick my favorite, I think it would be my Villians one that is fairly old with Chernabog leaning over the globe with the evil queen from Snow White inside the globe and it plays Grim Grinning Ghost. 

I saw more than I want but I'm out of display space so I'll have to come up with more display space or else be satisfied with the ones I have.

Anybody else collect the Disney snowglobes?


----------



## I'mNoPrince

DD was collecting them each trip would get a new one.

But she decided she needed more room in her room and took down the Train Garden she had them in so they are in the closet until we build some shelving.

I have the NBX one in my room now.

You can see them in The TINK ROOM in my Sig.


----------



## SorcererDonald16

I collect them! Unfortunately I have long since run out of room on my coffee table and end tables. Some are now on the floor in front of an old timey stereo, two are on a cushy arm chair, and a couple are in boxes. Here are a few of my favorites out of the ones I own. Would post all of them, but not all of them are on this site. That site ( http://users.skynet.be/neverland/index.html )is very handy; it's a database of past and present Disney snowglobes. It consists of photos and descriptions of a lot of snowglobes; helpful if you are into collecting and want to see what used to be sold.

http://users.skynet.be/neverland/dbimg/big/0010ba.jpg

http://users.skynet.be/neverland/dbimg/big/0110ba.jpg

http://users.skynet.be/neverland/dbimg/big/0866ba.jpg

http://users.skynet.be/neverland/dbimg/big/0132ba.jpg

http://users.skynet.be/neverland/dbimg/big/0550ba.jpg

The Mulan snowglobe was the first I ever owned. it was a Christmas gift from my dad and came from one of the Disney Stores back when they were still owned by Disney. The Lion King one I have is the best snowglobe I have ever seen of that movie; I love it.


----------



## DisLUV

I started buying them for my wife back when we were dating (10 years ago) and continued buying them for her up until last year when, like everyone else we ran out of space!


----------



## mrp4352

I bought some folding shelves just for my snowglobes! (from Bed, Bath and Beyond.) I've got probably close to 30 (just adding up the money is a little scary).  I generally get one for Christmas each year, then for a while I was buying one a trip.  But I prefer park-related globes, and they seem to really be shying away from those or making them all look really similar.  Has anyone else noticed that park snow globes tend to be 1) good guys grouped around the castle or 2) villians grouped around the evil queen?  

For a while they had those great snow globes like the Dumbo one - Mickey, Minnie and Donald riding in Dumbos - the whole thing looked just like the ride; or the Haunted Mansion one with the three hitchhiking ghosts in the globe in the middle.  Disney - if you're listening, more like these, please!!  A girl can only have so many snow globe where the castle is the main feature...


----------



## disney_for_life

I too have a collection of Disney snowglobes. My question to you all is what do you do when one of your snowglobes get a water bubble in it?  My second question is why do some snowgobes get water bubbles in them to begin with?


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I've been lucky and haven't gotten any bubbles in them yet. Maybe google can answer that question. 

I've been having a problem dusting them all - it takes forever with the cosmetic brushes I use to get in the tiny cracks.


----------



## actionvaughn

Disney Shopping snowglobes are all 50% off today.


----------



## daber

I have a few and the Villians with Chernabog is in the top two, but I have to go with the St. Pauls Catherdral LE one from Mary Poppins that plays Feed the Birds as my top favorite.


----------



## Ms_Bullwinkle

I have collected these for years, and have over 30 of them.  Unfortunately, we haven't found a way to display them in the apartment.  To keep them safe, they are safely tucked away in the closet in their boxes till we get a new place.

I was wondering why the snowglobes have looked so cheap lately.  Is that because of the change of ownership? This is the first time in years that I didn't get a snowglobe (two or three is more like it) at Christmas.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I have about 15.  I had more but 3 of them got mold on the inside and I didn't know what to do about it so I got rid of them.     I haven't gotten any for awhile because I just haven't seen any recently that I thought were that special.  They all seem kind of the same.  The last one I got was the Lilo and Stitch one with them in the hammock.  I too have bubbles in some of mine.  I would like to know how to prevent them from becoming moldy again.  BTW my favorite one is the Aristocats.


----------



## disneydarling07

I have about 50 of them.  They take up a whole wall that I lined with bookcases...and yes, I have no more room and just found 4 more that I want! I wanted 1 snowglobe from every movie and it had to feature the most characters from that movie.  I have a few miscellaneous ones too.  I could post pics later....


----------



## Ariel8676

I love snow globes..has anyone EVER seen the ORIGINAL Lion King snow globe anywhere...mine broke when we moved 2 years ago and i was so upset..it was my favorite, and one of my Villian snow globes broke as well..
I started collecting them about 15 years ago..thankfully only 2 broke...


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I haven't seen that one in many years.  It was a really nice one too if I remember correctly. 

I hope you find it someday!


----------



## Ariel8676

Thanks i have been looking for 2 years now with no luck..ahh maybe one day..lol


----------



## calicraziee

I have a TON of authentic Disney Snowglobes.


----------



## Lil'DisneyMom

I have about 30 of them too. I have most of them in a curio cabinet, but like everyone else I have ran out of room. I probably have about 5 still in their boxes. I need a new curio!!


----------



## NHMickey

We have about 20 or so and they seem to be in just about every room in the house.  Most are in the livingroom but I have them a lot of the other rooms as well.  I like a little touch of Disney where ever I look.


----------



## Ariel8676

calicraziee said:


> I have a TON of authentic Disney Snowglobes Im in the process of selling.  Is anyone looking for anything in particular?  I have a little over 20 left.....please let me know
> 
> Thanks!!!!



I am looking for the original Lion King snow globe..mine broke and i would love to replace it....


----------



## pixel8

Any chance of posting pics of the globe displays? Tq


----------



## sunshinemummy

I have about 75 snowglobes, right now they are all boxed up as we develop our basement then they will be back on display again.  My favorite is probably my Cinderella anniversary one.  I made sure I collected one from every character at least so I'll pass them down to my kids and grandkids.  I stopped buying them a few years ago because it was getting out of hand


----------



## SandraVB79

disney_for_life said:


> I too have a collection of Disney snowglobes. My question to you all is what do you do when one of your snowglobes get a water bubble in it?  My second question is why do some snowgobes get water bubbles in them to begin with?



I have only one snow globe, it's a Mickey anniversary one, and it has Mickeys all over.
Anyway, when I bought it, it came with a little card telling about the bubbles.  I don't know if I still have the card or not, and don't remember exactly what it said, but basically, bubbles are something that CAN happen since they can't make it 100% air tight or so.  Nothing one can do about it (mine also has a bubble).

I wish I had more snow globes, but it seems all they sell at DLP are cheap-looking.  I don't want cheap-looking.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

pixel8 said:


> Any chance of posting pics of the globe displays? Tq



 to the Disboards, Pixel8!

I'll have to take some pictures and see if I can figure out how to post them. I thought I had some digital pictures already but I can't find them. Guess my pictures aren't as organized as I thought they were.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> to the Disboards, Pixel8!
> 
> I'll have to take some pictures and see if I can figure out how to post them. I thought I had some digital pictures already but I can't find them. Guess my pictures aren't as organized as I thought they were.



ok - here's my first try at adding a picture.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Here's a couple of other pictures of the snowglobes I have.


----------



## lovemysldr022004

I have 150 of these snowglobes. I actually went out and bought these 3 shelves book shelves with glass doors, so I could put them all out on display. I've been collection for years, but I have stopped.


----------



## I'mNoPrince

pixel8 said:


> Any chance of posting pics of the globe displays? Tq



You can click my Link in my Sig ( TINK ROOM HERE ) and see all of DDs that were on diplay. We are still working things out to get them all back into her new room configuration.


----------



## Jessbell34

I have been collecting Disney snowglobes for years as well! I started out collecting the mini snowglobes and then could not resist the bigger ones too.  I have over 300 mini snowglobes and about 30 large snowglobes.  I also live in an apartment, so I am running out of room.  They are everywhere.  I have selves galore that display them.  I try to display them by themed shelves.  Each self is a different Disney movie. Here are just a few photos of my collection:


----------



## A10EN

my wife has about 30 of them, i will try to find out how to post pics,


----------



## Tigge50447

I would be really interested if anyone finds out how or who can repair snowglobes. I started collecting when I was in high school and have several LARGE musical, moving ones however they got bubbles in them and some even had mold and other gross stuff in them. I emailed disney but they said they couldn't give me any information. It's a shame the cheapest one I had was $55 and that was like 10-20 years ago.


----------



## NHMickey

Some of mine have gotten the air bubbles on the top too.  I'm not sure if there is a way to get rid the problem though.


----------



## earn3uup8

Im new on here i broke my wifes favorite Thumper  globe and trying to locate a new one for a surprise for our new daughter does any one have of know where i can find one  thanks


----------



## Joyce_Belle

I too have a lot of snowglobes. Some pictures:




































These are not all of them, but I have no more pictures at the moment.


----------



## suferchick

Joyce_belle I absolutely love love love your stitch snow globe!!!!!!!! Where did you find it at!?!?!?!


----------



## petals

Jessbell34 said:


> I have been collecting Disney snowglobes for years as well! I started out collecting the mini snowglobes and then could not resist the bigger ones too.  I have over 300 mini snowglobes and about 30 large snowglobes.  I also live in an apartment, so I am running out of room.  They are everywhere.  I have selves galore that display them.  I try to display them by themed shelves.  Each self is a different Disney movie. Here are just a few photos of my collection:



Love your themed shelves!


----------



## stacyinwonderland

JESSBELL34  love your Alice shelf!! I have a few Alice snowglobes and other disney ones.  They have a awesome big Alice snowglobe at the Disney store right now.  It is 80 dollars though hoping it goes on sale soon.  JCpenny gives out these little mini mickey snowglobes each year with the date on it on black friday with a coupon.  each year I say im not waking up at 4am to get them but i end up doing it most years.


----------



## Vicki101

Hi this is my first time on here I need advice I have a rare snowglobe that I cannot  find anywhere on the internet I know weird right  does anyone have this snowglobe in their collection  it's 7 inch plays Santa Claus is coming to town  has Christmas tree in the globe mickey  minnie on ladder Donald and daisy goofy and Pluto  with gifts all around any clues on name date anything how do add pictures  thanks vicki


----------

